# Do you have also a PC?



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)

Curious .. do you have macs only or pc(s) too?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 26, 2004)

Along with my Macs (14 Apple systems) I have SGIs (3 systems), Suns (2 systems) and PCs (3 systems).

My PCs are:
 IBM ThinkPad 760 ED (running Rhapsody 5.1)
 DEC Celebris (running Rhapsody 5.1)
 DEC Venturis (running OPENSTEP 4.2)

Actually, the only one I am currently using is my ThinkPad as the Celebris was replaced with a Power Macintosh 7500 (with a PPC604e/210) running Rhapsody 5.6 and I don't have a monitor for the Venturis.

Here is what it looks like right now.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)

Mmmh, sounds very yummy, RacerX 

(Macs only here.. I have had 3 pcs in my life, 1 still own but is in my paretns place, it runs MSX and not windwos and is from the 1980s so I can't do anythign with it, as a Commodore 64 seems more advanced than that .. 2 other pcs I sold away, and right now only a Mac left)


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought about building myself a cheap PC, but I decided the money it would involve would be better spent on something else (like getting an amputation ).  All Macs here, though my mom has to use a Dull laptop for work since her iBook got stolen.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm.....where's the option for "everything?" 

Well, I have my Mac Quadra which I will never give up, and that has recently been upgraded to a 9 GB drive running 8.1 and will either have Debian Linux or NetBSD running alongside it on another partition (who knows, I may be crazy enough to load both...if possible). 

I also have 4 PCs in the following configuration and OS:

Homebrew Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2 GHz; Windows XP / Slackware 9.1.
Gutted Dell in generic PC Case, 600 MHz PIII; Windows 2000 Server.
Homebrew AMD 5x86 PR133 @ 100 MHz; Nothing now but will have Slack 9.1 installed.
Homebrew PII 400 MHz; Windows 2000 Pro (My son's computer).

I would love to get a nice used PPC machine, but that means I would have to give up 2 of the PCs for the one Mac.  Yes, I love the Mac, but I love all types of computers for what they are....and I'm a pack rat. 

Why not get the PPC machine anyways you say???  Well, my other (better ) half is sick of all the computers.   Plus, with a second kid on the way, there's less space for the hardware.  BTW, she's a Windoze user, which explains why I have more than one machine with Windows.....that and the fact that I do some LAN gaming.  So for now, Windows is a part of the mix (I'm working on getting some games under Linux on the Athlon).

What I find funny is that she is making me get rid of 2 or more PCs for one PPC Mac.  Now if that's not proof of a WinTel user validating the value of a Mac I don't know what is!!  ::ha::


----------



## markceltic (Apr 26, 2004)

I feel so inadequate next to you guys,started out on a Performa6300,then the first gen. iMac (graphite),now running the flat iMac 17in.


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

markceltic said:
			
		

> I feel so inadequate next to you guys,started out on a Performa6300,then the first gen. iMac (graphite),now running the flat iMac 17in.


 Sounds like my story.  We used a IIsi until 1998, when we bought the G3, and now of course I'm on my iMac.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)

markceltic said:
			
		

> I feel so inadequate next to you guys,started out on a Performa6300,then the first gen. iMac (graphite),now running the flat iMac 17in.



Hey, no reason for feelign inadequate for having such a mac history


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

My story started with a C64 going to a Amiga500 and then an Amstrad 286. The 286 was the beginning of AMD and Intel to fullfill my computational needs (in those days mostly games). From then on I had a 386SX, 486DX2, Pentium 60, PentiumII, Duron, Thunderbird and my last one was a Northwood PentiumIV. Graduated to mac on 2002 with my so much loved iBook. Right now I am on a tibook using my P4 as the tv video-streamer, fileserver and any windows-only applications controlling it on my mac with RDC. Outlook: G5 powerbook


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2004)

My PC died and I am very busy resurrecting it with a new power supply ... so for now I have Macs (iBook SE Graphite & 12" PB G1). Does a PC running Darwin qualify as half-a-mac?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> Does a PC running Darwin qualify as half-a-mac?


Never. It qualifies as a *convertible*. I remember an advertisment of a convertible BMW saying: _Our hardware runs better without windows_.


----------



## gribuz (Apr 27, 2004)

*MAC*
- Work ( Graphic Design, programming )
- Web ( all my surfing the web through Safari )
- Communicate ( iChat, MSN etc )
- Movie ( use it to see movies )

*PC*
- All i use my Windows for is gaming, like EverQuest, Anarchy-Online etc


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 27, 2004)

Macs (see sig)
and a Nextstation colour (wont boot, NeXTStep 3.3 is in the post though) which should count as half a mac.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2004)

.. Added "all" option (= Mac, and pcs with Win and other). anyone need their vote changed?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> .. Added "all" option (= Mac, and pcs with Win and other). anyone need their vote changed?



<raising hand>   

Thanks...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2004)

PM (or post here) what  was your previous vote and what you wanted it to ...


----------



## nervus (Apr 29, 2004)

Got even more  See my sig!


----------



## enathan1085 (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a Tipowerbook 15" and an older Pentium III w/ Microsoft 95 on it.  I'm considering scrapping MS 95 on that one and loading a linux OS just to play around with it, get used to the setup, and eventually TAKE OVER THE WORLD.....or just tweak my powerbook to perfection.

and i also know that if i made it down to my parent's basement and actually looked around i could find the Apple IIc with the 5.5" floppy drive from my childhood   ahhh good memories


----------



## mdnky (Apr 30, 2004)

Too many computers to track in my house.  In my home office I currently have a beige g3 desktop with 10.1.5, P-II 233 clone with Win98/Mandrake Linux 9, and the iBook with Panther.  Used the beige as my main computer and the clone as a web page test station until I bought the iBook.  Now the beige is on a never ending quest to find ET while the clone just collects dust.  Also have the old Commadore 64 sitting in my closet...power cord is toast, maybe someday I'll get around to fixing it again.

The Sun box is currently at the company office being used as a file and database server.


----------



## MDLarson (May 8, 2004)

You didn't include the option "Have Macs and PCs but PCs are in storage".    That's my category.


----------



## Randman (May 8, 2004)

Unless an XBox counts as a PC, Mac only here. Two iBooks, a G4 14, 1Ghz and a clamshell Graphite SE. I have VPC with WinXP on the G4 but almost never use it.


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

I have an iBook, we have an iMac, and Dad as a PC


----------



## cigar (May 8, 2004)

Yes i also have a PC as mentioned earlier._
 SONY
VAIO PCV W1. type.*
TV&Computer all i one!*

- From a distant the whole system
- Screen-close-up of a TV programm
- Internet-page of the DUTCH Macosx
- Fullscreen TV programm
- The digital clock wich appears when you pull up the keyboard._


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

Not _too_ bad looking actually, cigar


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

Wow, Macosx.nl is *slick*. I wish this site looked like that!


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 8, 2004)

Yes, I have a very old generic PC with Windows 3.1 for Workgroups installed.  The computer has a Cyrix x486 chip, 5.24" & 3.5" floppy drives, and an internal hard drive.

Current uses for this marvelous technological wonder include absorbing gasoline, oil, and transmission fluid fumes from the detached garage, collecting and killing a variety of insects by trapping them in a convoluted maze of wires and circuit boards, and is a passive air purifier for collecting whatever dust that makes its way inside the computer.  Gosh, I should patent this and market it; I'd make millions...Yes, indeed, I value this early Borg technology so much that it was relegated to the garage for improving the local environment and making it more conducive to human health.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 9, 2004)

I am Mac ONLY! 
I don't see much use in a PC really!

DP 2GHz G5
G4 Cube 500MHz (for UK sale...)

...My Brother is getting a 1.25GHz (SuperDrive model) eMac as his first Mac, this month too! On my recommendation - I hope that is a GOOD recommendation, without actually having used one, they appear to be a GREAT way to start off in the 'Mac World'


----------



## ged3000 (May 24, 2004)

Weeellll, wev've got a windoze pc and a bunch of macs:

PC: Athlon XP 2600+ / 512 Mb / 30 Gb / Dual-monitor (17" & 15")

Macs: 15" fs iMac G4 700Mhz / 256 Mb / 40 Gb
Powerbook 1400c/166
Quadra 630 / 36 Mb / 256 Mb
Centris 650 / 16 Mb / 256 Mb
Mac Plus / 1Mb / 40 Mb removable 5" hdd
Mac SE  / 1Mb / 40 Mb

oh, and my dads got a 15" G4 iBook, G4 Yikes (i think) an a G4 silver-door for work (theyve got some G5s on site tho )
My mum uses some crappy windoze 2k machine...


----------



## Artropolis (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds like it's fairly common to have multiple hardware / OS combinations.  Macs, PCs and SGIs here - though those SGIs are getting old....


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2004)

I wouldn't mind coming into possession of an Atari 1040ST (or any of the later Atari computers like the Mega ST, Falcon040, or TT).  I have some sequencing software for it that I acquired for it when I was studying sound engineering at my nearby college.  Plus, with built-in MIDI, it would be perfect for that.  (And yes, I might even try and put Debian Linux on it because I'm silly that way... )

Now all that would be left is convincing the wifey...    ::ha::


----------

